# Omnisphere arpeggiator - how to drag and drop midi file ?



## ManicMiner (Jan 20, 2021)

I see there's a facility to drop a midi file into the Omnisphere arpeggiator.
I did a sample one in my DAW but when I dragged and dropped it didn't register anything in Om.

I also tried to record or "capture" as it puts it but it didn't capture anything despite my midi keybd working OK and the track being armed properly.

Any tips on getting your own custom arps via midi files into Om?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 20, 2021)

Have you tried browsing for it as described here... GROOVE LOCK


----------



## ManicMiner (Jan 21, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Have you tried browsing for it as described here... GROOVE LOCK


Ok,... I guess I was expecting Omnisphere to make an arp based on the note relationships in the midi file, but all it seems to do it create a "groove."


----------

